# Got my pipes cleaned... ;) Since no one has posted here in ages



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

Not a good shot of the X pipe. When I have a moment, I'll put it on one of my drive on lifts. The Magna-Flow dual in/out acts as the resonator. 2.5" pipes connect from converters to rear Magna-Flows... It sounds oooooooohhh soooooo. I'll post sound clips asap.

_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 3:33 PM 7-25-2005_


_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 6:22 PM 8-4-2005_


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Got my pipes cleaned...  Since no one has posted here in ages (VWGUY4EVER)*

POST SOUND CLIPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Got my pipes cleaned...  Since no one has posted here in ages (Goldice)*

Yeah those things are sweet and oh-so-rare.
I bet you can scare the crap out of stock S4's. Heh.


----------



## killjchu (May 27, 2001)

*Re: Got my pipes cleaned...  Since no one has posted here in ages (PhReE)*

id like hear sound as well. im going to pic up my w8 wagon 6 speed saturday


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Got my pipes cleaned...  Since no one has posted here in ages (killjchu)*

Click the link in my sig.. There are clips there with just the mufflers and stock pipes. I'll get new sound clips as soon as I can get someone to record them


----------



## killjchu (May 27, 2001)

*Re: Got my pipes cleaned...  Since no one has posted here in ages (VWGUY4EVER)*

Who is a WETT chip distributor and how much. same as GIAC? and is it just a reflash of ecu?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Got my pipes cleaned...  Since no one has posted here in ages (killjchu)*

Kelly Kay at Wetterauer. Believe it's http://www.wetterauerusa.com. If that's not it, try http://www.b5one.com. They're a sponsor there. No, it's a chip, not a reflash.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Got my pipes cleaned...  Since no one has posted here in ages (VWGUY4EVER)*

^^^


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Got my pipes cleaned...  Since no one has posted here in ages (155VERT83)*




These are the old ones with Mufflers only replaced. Someday I'll get new ones with the complete system recorded.


----------

